# New Goat Toy



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I picked up a huge tire today for the goats. I'll lay it flat in their pen and fill it with dirt. Then build a RR tie frame around it 3' or 4' out to fill with rock. I think they're going to love it. I am getting another identical tire next week. We met in town and he could only fit one tire in his little truck at a time.

Here is a photo of Goat Mountain still in my truck.
[attachment=0:28poawm8]DSC02900 1st tire PSEC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:28poawm8]
Done photos coming in a few weeks. We are moving the goat pen to the stallion pen and I don't want to move Goat Mountain. Although my hubby seems to think it will be no problem to set it up now and move it next month when I get the stallions (recently gelded, but in their minds they're still stallions) moved. Ha-ha! My plan is to set it up in it's final resting place!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe I'll put the second tire upright with it partially buried as a climping toy?


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Cool...I want one!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

That is one good looking tire. More tread on it than I expected.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

do ya think four of them would mount on a 1964 Ford F-100?


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Bob Jones said:


> do ya think four of them would mount on a 1964 Ford F-100?


MONSTER goat toy!


----------

